# Strong but Light Metal Tables



## PeterWatsonScenic (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone have an idea where to rent or how to build the light but strong metal tables used in the musical RENT? I am near Boston MA. How is the top strong enough to support the loads placed on it?


----------



## Footer (Mar 14, 2010)

Anything can be strong if it is properly constructed. Odd are this was an off the shelf catering/restaurant style table. I am sure that they have some light gauge U channel on the underside. 




I know a few people who have been out with the show, if its a real problem finding a table I might be able to find out if the table was shop built or bought. If Networks still owns the set, the tables are rotting in a dirt floor warehouse in the NYC area and could be rented rather easily if you call networks production dept.


----------



## PeterWatsonScenic (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Kyle - I'm continuing the search. Will let you know if I need fruther help
Peter


----------

